# Anybody know these guys?



## James Kovacich (Jul 14, 2003)

Inayan Systems International
http://www.inayaneskrima.com/index.cfm

These guys are near me. Anybody know them?



:asian:


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 14, 2003)

Don't know them personally, but they seem very well respected in the FMA community.  Mike Inay (RIP) has lineage to Cabales (Serrada) in addition to other (family?) systems.

I would definatley check them out.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jul 14, 2003)

I think most of the Escrima in the South Bay is descended from these guys.  Don't know them personally, but I've only heard good things.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 14, 2003)

Mike Inay was the real deal. I was fortunate to be able to take a seminar with him in San Jose before he passed.

I'd certainly recommend checking them out. I believe they play hard--be prepared! Also check out the Eskrima Digest, run by a Inayan practitioner.


----------



## James Kovacich (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanx guys! I met Jon Ward of Inayan Systems last weekend at a family function and it turned out that he is instructing my Uncle and he told me to come on down.

:asian:


----------



## James Kovacich (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old Fat Kenpoka _
> *I think most of the Escrima in the South Bay is descended from these guys.  Don't know them personally, but I've only heard good things. *



You live in the Valley? Do you still train in the Valley?

Oh yea, you call yourself old, but I'm 1 year older than you!


----------

